# Workers ejected.



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Be safe out there.

http://www.ajc.com/news/local/worke...construction-accident/afw9MytnOV7QirhAFVOTjL/


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

"Ejected"

That makes me think no harnesses....:no:


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Cow said:


> "Ejected"
> 
> That makes me think no harnesses....:no:


Would a harness help someone at the end of a crashing boom? 
P&L


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Would a harness help someone at the end of a crashing boom?
> P&L


In this case, a harness would've saved Douglas' life.

Both men were in the basket... which is usually a mistake... as they were driving the boom lift across uneven ground.

The buddy system: one guy is the spotter, the other the machine operator.

When both are in the basket -- both are riding blind.

The other critical error was to travel with the boom extended ... really extended, which is apparent in the photo.

Green crews should never touch boom-lifts. Safety training is essential.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> *In this case, a harness would've saved Douglas' life.*
> 
> Both men were in the basket... which is usually a mistake... as they were *driving the boom lift across uneven ground.*
> 
> ...



This was really a tragedy of errors.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I pray the second guy pulls through and survives. Prayers for both families involved.


----------

